# Blazers-Kings...makeshift game thread



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Rasheed's Block*

WOW !!!
I thought Jerome is back in Blazers gear. From behind runnig full speed.   :grinning:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

GREAT COMPARRISON....and it was a CRAZY block..great hustle. Hope he stays...


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I needed a place to say WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

GO BLAZERS!

Keep it going!!!!! :rbanana: 

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!!


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Does it make you mad?*

When you see Rasheed playing hard and having a day with the other team. Where is this hussel on the daily bases. 
Any how great game so far by sheed and Rueben. Looks like Jeff is out of the dog house, least for tonight.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

87 - 78 Portland 4 minutes to go

:rock:

we might win a game :banana:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WOOO HOOO THEM REFS ARE LETTIN THEM PLAY! Although the over the back fouls that aren't being called on Sacto are rediculous:yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No need to be mad at Sheed,life is to short to be mad...just enjoy it when it comes along(Sheed playing hard)...maybe this will spark him and the team.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

COME ON GUYS. WE CAN GET THIS ONE


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

i am not mad at sheed. I am mad at the team. we played horrible defense for the year. The games we won (LA, Sac,) we can beat any teams in this leauge. Also our loses show we can lose to any team in the NBA. The nights we play hard we win 80 % of the times.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Just enjoy it while you can...like i said maybe this win can catapult us on a great winning streak.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NOOOOOOOO,please dont blow it


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

All i can say right now is WOW


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good Grief..how many times has Peja been fouled shooting 3's?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OMG...please Lord don't let this happen to us...PLEASE.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

PORTLAND NEEDS TO FOUL THEM
dont let them shoot 3


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

COME ON WALLACE


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

YES Good Job Wallace now FOUL THEM


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow bad call by the refs


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SONUVA! How many times are we going to foul on a 3 pointer...*I wish I could cuss on this site*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HE MISSED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

5 sec. up by 5
WOW:sfight:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I CANT BELIEVE IT


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*This only happens to Blazer fans...*


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This team is unbelievable... Brad F'ing Miller... Give me a break!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am so dissapointed right now, I dont even want to watch OT.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

How do you give up a wide open 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mo !! what did you tell them??? Give up the 2 and guard the 3 line!!!!!

idiot:devil: :angel:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

go figure.

blow a 10 point lead with under a minute to go..

I knew it would happen well before it was even a close game.

This is just like the Clipper game all over again.

they'll die in OT.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> This team is unbelievable... Brad F'ing Miller... Give me a break!


My new thread says it all....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Whether it's his fault or not, Damon's +/- has taken a beating the last two minutes of regulation.

He shoulda stayed on the bench where he was when Portland was on the verge of winning it.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not done... This is total crap... sorry for the negativity, but I just can't believe it. They blew a 10 point lead in like a minute. What are these guys smoking?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

man BIBBY'S feet werent set , these refs man


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am so sad right now it's pathetic...I was all happy and ready to make a post about holy hell we did it,now all those hopes are shattered.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Pathetic Strategy*

I knew the Blazers were in trouble when they started intentionally fouling the Kings while nursing a 3 point lead. That was moronic! The Kings are the best FT shooting team in the league, and we are one of the worst(and having a really bad night at that). I had a gut feeling the Kings would just throw it up right after the inbounds pass knowing the Blazers were intentionally fouling.

Cheeks is REALLY going to cry after this game.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Is Mo the worst Coach?*

One have to wonder after the way he gives up a wild open 3 . Is he going to cry again??


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Wallace gone , dangit team pull it together


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

*I Hate It!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Blazers only play 36 minutes of basketball and we just decide not to play the forth quarter.................... and we blow a 9 point lead with 1:00 left................ I Hate It....... :nonono:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Nice pass damon, i cant believe i just said that


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

im gonna cry


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

no crying......but puking is likely


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Pathetic is right, and I hate to say it, but I expect this now. Just the Blazer's luck throughout history. WOW!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*these refs are terrible...*

vlade should be long gone by now,sheed says one thing and he is t'ed up...BS.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

We've had like 4 threads in addition to the game thread saying basically the same thing. I certainly understand that everyone is in need of venting, but I've merged the threads into this one to keep the board more manageable.

Apologies if someone wonders where their thread went 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DA 4 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> We've had like 4 threads in addition to the game thread saying basically the same thing. I certainly understand that everyone is in need of venting, but I've merged the threads into this one to keep the board more manageable.
> 
> Apologies if someone wonders where their thread went
> ...


n/p I only started a new thread because bbb.net wasnt letting me reply to this one.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

these refs are making some very weak calls


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Where is Q?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Better offensive sets please.....get Zach the ROCK!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

GO DA, NICE STEAL


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

These two teams always seem to have great matchups but what a great game! I'm watching as usual on my dish, but there's a rare crystal clear radio feed bouncing off the clouds all the way down to SF from Portland too. Go DA!

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DAMNITT DA GO UP STRONG FOR THE DUNK,WHY DID YOU LET THE DEFENDER COME BACK INTO THE PLAY?????????


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Up 3,who wants to guess who gets fouled on the 3 point shot?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

THis refs suckkkkkk!!!!!!


Clear path foul on Peja? Ft and ball!!

He made the call on Jeff!!

 :devil:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL I don't know if we only want 1 FT and ball,our offensive sets are rediculously horrible right now.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

DA IS MY HERO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! terrible shot,man we are getting lucky..


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

WOW... The blazers really missed DA.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok now...DONT FOUL and leave players wide open.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


but....a 5 point lead isn't enough against the Kings..

they are too crafty, too clutch and too 3 good.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man Damon almost gave up that ball just a bit ago...and sacto shoulda fouled Dale when they had the chance.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WOO HOO


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

offensive foul!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am SOOOOOO relieved we won this game...I couldn't tell you guys how depressed I was after that shot by Brad dropped,but now nothing but JOY!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I've loved listening to the one lone Blazer fan heckling various Kings players in Arco throughout the game. He's been classic. Sawheeeeet victory at last!

STOMP


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Derek 

:rocket: :rock: :jawdrop: :wlift:

12 pts in OT


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WE WON FELLA'S it was ugly but we did it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Sheed is on the radio recap


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man... so many things went wrong, and Portland still won. Amazing.

Let's all hope that the team sees this as something to build on, and not evidence that they can turn it on whenever they REALLY want to.

At minimum, wins like this help keep Blazers management out of "panic" mode when it comes to trades, and perhaps this will build momentum for getting back into playoff contention.

Ed O.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow, just woke up but am I still dreaming??? Or win we really just our third road-game of season at the Arco-Arena???? Sheed with 15 Rebounds??
But I take it anyway:yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Love DA's comments and his performace tonight...."With God on our side we can do anything." Love the quote....now if he can hit the jumper like that more often, He will be on my good side.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

talk about a swing of emotions..

first 47 minutes of the game..excitement and joy..

the last minute...pure unadulterated depression..followed by acceptance of a loss...some people would say it's jumping off the bandwagon, others would say it's just a person being pessimistic..

and then the OT...well, it had every bit of everything you need to have an ulcer..


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was a fight but I'll take it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow, gotta love it. Winning in one of the toughest spots in the league.

We had been playing better for about a week now. Much more enthusiam. Its nice to see the ball bounce our way once. 

Blazers win... Blazers win... Yega!


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

The Kings shot just 33% from the field, can anyone tell me, if it was good defense or did they missed their shots?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Great game, I followed it online. Quite stunning that the worst road team in the NBA went in and took one in the Gas Station.

Of course, one can't expect this kind of performance from Anderson every night, but Randolph was quieter than normal.

Wallace at center: 15 boards, 3 blocks. Let's leave him there and see what develops? Not a bad scoring night for him either, but evidently he fouled out. Still, if he gets 26pts/15rebs/3blks every night, foul-outs will be acceptable.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I just want to say how PROUD I am. The guys played so hard. They have been playing hard for games now....it is so great to see it finally work out for them. In the end, it doesn't matter-we got the W. It's sweet and I say BRAVO!!!!

We are partying here!


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm gald we won the game but i have to say the Blazer coaching staff is one of the worst in the league. you don't give up a 10pt lead in 30 seconds like that. They didn't even run a play late, the had McInnis passing to sheed, while all 5 guys basically stood in place. Unbelievable. Contrast that with Sacto running a motion offense built around divac as a passing center with bibby and pejakovic playing a screen and move game out of the corner. Or bibby breaking contain and either going to the hole or dishing back for 3. 

Portland up 3 with about 30 seconds left and they stand around. Sacto comes down and everyones moving. Just look at the product on the court. Fact is if it weren't for DA catching fire, this is another loss. I am hoping beyond all hope they get rid of cheeks after this season. Its painful.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Sure wish I could've watched this game. KGW originally had it on their schedule, but it was apparently dropped in favor of the presidential address. Ooh, wait, I think it might be on the Comcast channel this evening (11:35) and tomorrow morning (10:00) -- CNW14 -- according to the schedule I've got. Sort of anti-climactic to watch, already knowing how it will turn out, but should be very entertaining regardless.

4 guys fouled out in one game? Wow.

Dan


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Oops, make that 5, plus Ruben one foul away.

Dan


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

those are tears of JOY..i was so worried that we would have lost this game..but

WWWOOOO HHHOOOO   WE WON!!!!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

DA MAS JEGA!!!

(Cross between CFFI and MAS Ripcity, btw)


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Sheed is on the radio recap


That's impossible. I guess you've missed it, *STOMP*, but everyone knows that Sheed hates the media and won't give any of them the time of day, much less an interview....



Seriously, though, what did he say? Anybody hear him? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am liking the lingo


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boxscore by NBA.com 


Is it any coincidence we won in OT, and *Damon only played 28 mins* the whole game???????

Is Cheeks listening to us finally?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Is it any coincidence we won in OT, and *Damon only played 28 mins* the whole game???????


:no:


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

I thought the game was in the bag, being up 10 pts with 1 min. left, then Bobby Jackson hits a 3, and Damon comes in with :47 left. Suddenly, I felt a chill wind, and knew the gods were not pleased. 

Thank goodness DA had one of them on his side.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Skelton</b>!
> I thought the game was in the bag, being up 10 pts with 1 min. left, then Bobby Jackson hits a 3, and Damon comes in with :47 left. Suddenly, I felt a chill wind, and knew the gods were not pleased.
> 
> Thank goodness DA had one of them on his side.


U got that feeling too..Serious chills ran up my back when Damon came in..But to give him credit he made a nice play or 2 in OT 


so GOOD GAME BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Damon shouldn't be starting...period. J-Mac should get most of the minutes and start. Damon is bad on defense. Snapper pointed out numerous times it all starts on ball penetration. Bibby and Jackson could get by Damon any time they wanted and that breaks down the defense. At least show some heart and desire and he did nothing. Damon has one good game for every 6 or 7 bad one's. Maybe coming off the bench would do him and the team good.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Damon won't go to the bench. The IR is the only place he'll feel comfortable if he's not starting.


----------

